# Night Boarding @ Keystone



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I skipped the night session at Keystone on my first trip to CO (went to Boulder to meet a friend instead). The 3 people I was traveling with all complained about:
1. It being really cold
2. Altitude sickness symptoms that night (while sleeping) and the next day.

Also, why would you have to worry about *westbound traffic at 8 or 9 oclock? Keystone's night sessions end at 9, don't they? If you're coming from Denver then you'd be headed back east at that time


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> I skipped the night session at Keystone on my first trip to CO (went to Boulder to meet a friend instead). The 3 people I was traveling with all complained about:
> 1. It being really cold
> 2. Altitude sickness symptoms that night (while sleeping) and the next day.
> 
> Also, why would you have to worry about *westbound traffic at 8 or 9 oclock? Keystone's night sessions end at 9, don't they? If you're coming from Denver then you'd be headed back east at that time


Definitely meant east bound. Last Sunday getting back to Denver took almost 4x more than normal with all the skiers coming back.


----------



## Colorado311 (Dec 2, 2010)

yo yo yo!!! bettter try it out! night skiing is badass at keystone and you just have to dress warm, wear some longjons and a scarf around your neck and you should be just fine. keystone is really nice at night though and the drive back isn't crowded or slow. most the mountains close at like 4-5 so the traffic usually makes it down the hill before you trek home.


----------



## WhoaNelly (Feb 23, 2009)

Also make sure you have clear or very light lenses in your goggles. That will help a ton.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Traffic going back to Denver at that time should not be an issue. There is going to have to be a wreck for it to suck.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

I ended up going last Sunday. I knew which trails were open for night skiing ahead of time from the website so there was no disappointment there. The snow was actually pretty good, although I think there were a couple of icy patches on River Run. It was snowing and the crowds were minimal. The BEST part of all was cruising down I-70 @ 60 mph while the eastbound lanes were at a standstill and people were actually walking around outside of their cars. :cheeky4: When I pulled of the highway at the Dillon exit there was a sign saying '2+ hour wait from exit 205 to the tunnel going east.' Thats only a distance of like 7.5 miles! I'm don't think I'll be going Sunday morning boarding until peak season is over so this is a good alternative.


----------

